# Shortcut für eigene emailadresse erstellen



## Alexander Groß (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kann ich z. B. selber einen Shortcut erstellen der bei Auslösung meine vorher hinterlegte emailadresse in ein Eingabefeld klebt?

Wenn ja...wie ?


Alex


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2009)

Was für ein Eingabefeld?


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

in jedes welches ich auch per Str+C (Einfügen) füttern kann.


Alex


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2009)

Das ginge bspw. hiermit http://de.autohotkey.com/


----------



## KaiBone (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
du könntest dafür die Erweiterung "HotStrings" von ac'tivAid verwenden.
Diese Erweiterung ersetzt, je nach Konfiguration, in allen Programmen bzw. ein einem bestimmten, den festgelegten String/Zeichenfolge durch einen definierten Textbaustein. So wird bei mir z.B. "mfg" durch "Mit freundlichen Gruß".


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank,

ich schau es mir mal an.


Alex


----------

